# Quick Stick with Auger Engaged



## Chinook (Nov 4, 2016)

Hey everyone just saw an old thread where someone stated they can’t turn the quick stick with the auger engaged, I guess the quick stick lacks leverage to turn the chute with the weight of the snow going through the chute.

I’ve been considering a Toro quick stick machine and was curious if this is a normal problem to have (have to stop to adjust the chute in deep snow, etc.)

Thanks!


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Mine works fine while blowing snow.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

Absolutely no problems with mine. No matter what the snow load is. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Chinook said:


> can’t turn the quick stick with the auger engaged


I've been putting mine to good use the last few days, no issues here either.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Same here, I do keep it lubed with silicone spray.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

No issue here .....


----------



## Chinook (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks all. Was a bit concerned after reading threads like this one below but maybe they changed something:









Aiming Quick Shoot while actually blowing snow?


Yesterday I got my first real use of my new-to-me 221QR. It did great, but I do have a question about Quick Shoot. It rotates easily when there's no snow coming out of the chute. But when I'm actually blowing snow, the mechanism binds up some, and is somewhat difficult to re-aim. If I let go of...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

May be some combining of terms.
The 2 stage's have a "Quick Stick"
SIngle stagers have "Quick Chute"
The single stage ones do frequently lock up, especially the earlier ones like the 221.


----------



## Chinook (Nov 4, 2016)

Ahh, got it thanks.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

So I'm having a problem with my QuickStick chute control. It doesn't want to stay locked in place. I posted about it in another thread but can't find it right at the moment. Two suggestions. One spray it (the blue button) with silicone. Which I did and it sorta seemed to work when not throwing any snow. But when throwing the 19 inches we got last weekend it would start to just open up and throw it straight up (not quite, but you know what I mean),

Second was to tighten a nut on the chute itself. But there's no nut that I can find. Can anyone give me some help? 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Pull the gear cover off at the chute and check for latch meshing properly with the chutes gear.
If you mean the deflector, you'll be checking the cable itself at both the deflector and the Quick Stick.
If you go to Toro's website, enter your model number and click on the service manual, you should find the procedure for the cable/chute for the system with pics and descriptions. I have no pics for the stick itself.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

I found your original post, 1028 yes?
Here's the service manual (if the link works)



https://www.toro.com/getpub/30746


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

sledman8002002 said:


> I found your original post, 1028 yes?
> Here's the service manual (if the link works)
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that is me. Thank very much for the link to the manual. Looks like I have to get some tools out 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

robs9 said:


> Looks like I have to get some tools out


No problem, good luck, patience is key.


----------

